# what is better not to do in Cyprus?



## tone_makaroni (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi all!

I`ll move to Cyprus to work soon. May someone tell what is better not to do in there? Like no smoking on streets, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Cypriots smoke quite a lot. So I don't think that would be an issue. I don't speak as a smoker though. Just make sure you don't drop butts when you are out in the wilds.

I find Cypriots to be very friendly in the main, and good-natured. Like any tourist place they have a slight disdain for tourists, but not nearly like what you would feel if you moved to somewhere like Cornwall. Getting a car with Cypriot as opposed to tourist plates will be your first step in the right direction. 

They do like to argue amongst themselves though! When we were visiting the various immigration and finance buildings, we witnessed some blazing rows. Even in somewhere like the post office they can shout rather than talk at each other. They are always very apologetic about it.

The best thing you can do, is learn a little bit of the language. Even a simple "Kalimera" (Good morning) or "Efharisto" will work wonders.


----------



## tone_makaroni (Nov 18, 2016)

SunnyPaphos said:


> Cypriots smoke quite a lot. So I don't think that would be an issue. I don't speak as a smoker though. Just make sure you don't drop butts when you are out in the wilds.
> 
> I find Cypriots to be very friendly in the main, and good-natured. Like any tourist place they have a slight disdain for tourists, but not nearly like what you would feel if you moved to somewhere like Cornwall. Getting a car with Cypriot as opposed to tourist plates will be your first step in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Thank you SunnyPaphos! That was very useful! Do you know if it is restricted to smoke in public places, like bus stops? And from what time that`s not allowed to make noise?


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know what the law is, but I have certainly seen people smoking in public places. Restaurants have smoking areas too. With regards to making noise, that all depends on where you live I guess. Cypriots get up early though, so bear that in mind. For instance, schools start around 7:40, so there is a lot of traffic on the roads between 7:00 and 8.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tone_makaroni said:


> Thank you SunnyPaphos! That was very useful! Do you know if it is restricted to smoke in public places, like bus stops? And from what time that`s not allowed to make noise?


I dont think smoking is banned in bus stops and even if it was Cypriots tend to ignore these laws anyway. Even in restaurants you will occasionally see people smoking which is very much against the law and I read recently that there is going to be a heavy clamping down on it.

As for noise, if you are having a party etc you have to turn off loud music at midnight. 

Veronica


----------



## Cypriot (Nov 29, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I dont think smoking is banned in bus stops and even if it was Cypriots tend to ignore these laws anyway. Even in restaurants you will occasionally see people smoking which is very much against the law and I read recently that there is going to be a heavy clamping down on it.
> 
> As for noise, if you are having a party etc you have to turn off loud music at midnight.
> 
> Veronica


Smoking is against the law in closed public areas not in the street or at bus stops. It is also forbidden inside buses and private vehicles with children inside. Noise ( depending on the level ) is up to 11.00pm unless you have a special license.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cypriot said:


> Smoking is against the law in closed public areas not in the street or at bus stops. It is also forbidden inside buses and private vehicles with children inside. Noise ( depending on the level ) is up to 11.00pm unless you have a special license.


....in theory !!!

Pete


----------



## _misha_ (Nov 2, 2016)

Its better not to do drugs. Cyprus has very harsh penalties for drugs like cannabis that the rest of the world are legalizing! so just don't go near drugs here.. I have also heard they are of poor wuality anyway.


----------

